# Coach wanted - online or Dorset area



## Sallyindorset (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi All. I'm looking for a coach for bikini/figure bodybuilding . Either online or in my area (Dorset).

I don't want a generic program and am very keen on health as well as asthetics.

Would be happy with a male or female coach with good experience and portfolio of successful clients.

I am experienced with weight training and am looking for a structured approach that I can believe in.

All suggestions welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Try here - http://www.showgirlfitness.com/

Carly Thornton

http://www.kvfit.com/


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

bit late to this but Dan Wheeler at LIfe Changing Fitness is churning out a few Bikini champions in recent months. They specialise in female training also I understand. I was a previous client of his and he is a good guy


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Try here - http://www.showgirlfitness.com/
> 
> ...


 Definetly have a look at show girls.


----------

